
Implementation of EMNLP paper about which the hype “FB shuts down AI” surfaced - ironislands
https://github.com/karandesai-96/lang-emerge-parlai
======
ironislands
PS: I am not the owner, saw it on facebook AIDL -
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/DeepNetGroup/permalink/52515...](https://www.facebook.com/groups/DeepNetGroup/permalink/525154117877475/)

